# Mass Orchid Society Show



## Greenpaph (Oct 18, 2006)

I will be going to the Oct 27th (Friday) Preview party.

Anyone else going?


----------



## Heather (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm going. 
Planning on being there Thursday and Friday all day...


----------



## Marco (Oct 18, 2006)

take pictures for all of us please


----------



## Heather (Oct 18, 2006)

Of course! 
I wish I knew what the deal was w/ the NHOS display tho...I've emailed, and am supposed to be helping, but no word back...


----------



## Greenpaph (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi Heather,

I will be on the lookout for you. I look forward to meeting you! I will be with Victor DeRosa that night.

Sincerely


----------



## Gideon (Oct 18, 2006)

Wish I could, take lots of pics please


----------



## Heather (Oct 18, 2006)

Hey, Just a reminder that pre-registration ends tonight at midnight! 
Get those plants registered!! 

(I'm hoping if I register mine, it will actually bloom in time but I doubt it!!)


----------



## Heather (Oct 19, 2006)

Who's on the vendor list??


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 21, 2006)

ummm...i forget who's on the vendor list.
i'll be there, though...


----------



## Heather (Oct 21, 2006)

likespaphs said:


> ummm...i forget who's on the vendor list.
> i'll be there, though...



Hey! I was counting on you!


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 21, 2006)

what? you think i'm vp or something?...oh, wait a minute, i am....


----------



## Heather (Oct 21, 2006)

likespaphs said:


> what? you think i'm vp or something?...oh, wait a minute, i am....



I think you are all-knowing, and holding out on me due to my position on the slipper clerking team. oke:


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 21, 2006)

you made it?!!
jerk... i mean, i jerked when i read that....


----------



## Heather (Oct 21, 2006)

I dunno for sure yet...I'm just messin' with ya!


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 21, 2006)

Heather said:


> ...I'm just messin' with ya!



ditto, but you better watch yer step...
:viking:


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 23, 2006)

okay, here it is, the vendor list:

Mountain Orchids
RR#1, Box 390
ATTN: Darrin Norton
Ludlow, VT 05149
[email protected]

A & P Orchids
110 Peters Road
ATTN: Nick Mancieri
Swansea, MA 02777
[email protected]

Brennan’s Orchids
PO Box 587
ATTN: Patrick Brennan
Mt. Jackson, VA 22842
[email protected]

Wickford Orchids
8 Brown Street
ATTN: Mike Sheridan
Wickford, RI 02852
[email protected]

J & L Orchids
20 Sherwood Road
ATTN: Cordelia Head
Easton, CT 06612
[email protected]

Marlow’s Orchids
2272 Scottsville Road
ATTN: Jim Marlow
Scottsville, NY 14546
[email protected]

Kinderwassa Acres Orchids
103 Tsatsawassa Lake Road
Attn: Kim Metzler
East Nassau, New York 12062
[email protected]

Carri Raven-Riemann
the orchidPhile
182 Guinea Road
Stamford, CT 06903
[email protected]

Kelley’s Korner Orchid Supplies
24 Pocahontas Road
ATTN: Ulla & Jan Jurrissen
Kittery Point, ME 03905
[email protected]

Main Street Orchids
222 Blue School Rd
Attn: Michael & Sharon Kauffman
Perkasie, PA 18944
[email protected]

Mystic Mountain Orchids
20 Creeper Hill Road
ATTN: Mark Van Dyke
North Grafton, Ma 01536-1402
[email protected]

Robert Hesse *
6 Sargent Road
Winchester, Ma 01890-3422
[email protected]

Andre Godbout *
277 Terrill
Sherbrooke, Quebec
Canada J1E1L3
[email protected]

Jai Kelly *
16 Albemarle Rd
Newton, Ma 02460
[email protected]

* = arts and crafts


----------



## kentuckiense (Oct 23, 2006)

Brennan's Orchids is my local grower here in the middle of nowhere. They're nice people!


----------



## Heather (Oct 24, 2006)

What happened? I thought Gypsy Glen was going to be there?


----------



## aquacorps (Oct 24, 2006)

He will be keeping Ron out of trouble in Peru.


----------



## Heather (Oct 24, 2006)

aquacorps said:


> He will be keeping Ron out of trouble in Peru.


Glen Decker, yes, but I thought Dennis D'alessandroi was doing the MA show this year. Did I dream that?


----------



## Marco (Oct 24, 2006)

yup along with orlando bloom


----------



## Heather (Oct 24, 2006)

I have not dreamt of Orlando in days....weeks maybe even.


----------



## Heather (Oct 26, 2006)

Well, we had a nice time today setting up for the MOS show. This is the first time I've worked on a display for the NHOS (or anyone for that matter). It was a good experience, but I realize how rough people are with plants that aren't theirs! 

We had so many large specimen plants that I thought the smaller plants and species got a bit lost. Still...here's a photo of our display. 







I am at my mom's and having connectivity issues, so will have to wait to post more photos until later. Other displays looked great, especially J&L's and A&P had some great plants, including a bunch of 'The Queen'. 

Tomorrow's clerking, which I'm looking forward to. Hopefully everyone who wishes will get on the slipper team...otherwise, Brian and I are going to fight for it. oke:


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 26, 2006)

Nice display. Someone did a lot of work putting it together.


----------

